# Swich Ventana Kangoo



## Motero (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola 

Tengo una Kangoo 2006 a las cual se le estropeo el swich de la ventana electrica del lado del conductor, es una pieza que no he podido conseguir y quiero hacer una adaptacion, es un swich de 5 pines, la pregunta  es si ¿saben como funciona o si tienes el diagrama del funcionamiento?

Saludos

Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

Una doble inversora con punto muerto

http://electronica.yoreparo.com/electronica/1021047.html


----------

